
Ask HN: What may be happen if I break license of open source project? - misir
I want to know what could be happen if I or somebody else break rules of software license. Is they really working nowadays?<p>Thanks
======
mindcrime
The ghosts of Richard Stallman, Eric S. Raymond, and Bruce Perens will come
and visit you while you're sleeping, and fly you around the world, showing you
all the evil that has befallen the world as a result of your infraction.

Or you could just get sued. Or publicly shamed in a very visible way.

Or maybe nothing at all. It's really hard to say.

But don't do it. If you can't accept the terms of the license, don't use the
software. This isn't rocket science.

------
wolfspider
SCO will happen my friend. I'm just kidding of course but therein lies a
wealth of information about the many ways it _could_ come back to bite you.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCO%E2%80%93Linux_disputes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCO%E2%80%93Linux_disputes)

------
ohiovr
Commerce and freedom are protected by lawyers.

